# George Carlin



## JakeRI (May 4, 2009)

so instead of practicing for my piano exam i ended up watching 2 hours of George Carlin.

I particularly liked this one



man was a genius. time well sent


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 4, 2009)

interesting, George Carlin is basically me but... dead


----------



## JakeRI (May 4, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> interesting, George Carlin is basically me but... dead



haha i know what you mean


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 4, 2009)

there's never been a word George Carlin said on tape that I didn't agree with.


----------



## JakeRI (May 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> there's never been a word George Carlin said on tape that I didn't agree with.



haha i know what you mean, i feel the same way. he is a genius


----------



## synrgy (May 5, 2009)

The man was simply brilliant. I don't usually care when celebrities kick the bucket, but I still feel quite sad every time I think about him not being around any more.

I had the distinct pleasure of seeing him live @ the Kennedy Center in 1993, (for my 13th birthday!!) when he was arguably in his prime.


----------



## JakeRI (May 5, 2009)

synrgy said:


> The man was simply brilliant. I don't usually care when celebrities kick the bucket, but I still feel quite sad every time I think about him not being around any more.
> 
> I had the distinct pleasure of seeing him live @ the Kennedy Center in 1993, (for my 13th birthday!!) when he was arguably in his prime.



he had a 40 year "prime" haha


----------



## synrgy (May 5, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> he had a 40 year "prime" haha



Totally.

I only said it the way I did because I noticed somewhere over the last 3-4 years that he was still touring that he had _finally_ lost a little bit of his mojo -- looked a little tired, a little slow. His last HBO special was where I think I noticed it first. 

*edit* I just got through the video you posted. I can't believe they made it through that taping without somebody throwing shit at the guy sitting to George's left. People like that make me ashamed to be part of this species.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2009)

yeah the guy who gets cut up about what George says is a total pussy hahaha


----------



## JakeRI (May 5, 2009)

republicans haha. i love this one too. At first i was like "he's an idiot" but at the end i was like "jesus! he's right"


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (May 5, 2009)

One of my biggest regrets is that I never got to see him live...I watched some of his hbo specials shortly after he died and they seemed funnier...I guess I have more appretiation for his work.


----------



## jaredowty (May 14, 2009)

I love George Carlin, rational and hilarious, it was sad to see him go. Bill Maher is the shit too.


----------



## JakeRI (May 17, 2009)

jaredowty said:


> I love George Carlin, rational and hilarious, it was sad to see him go. Bill Maher is the shit too.



bill maher is the shit 50% of the time IMO. he can be a complete idiot some times


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been a Carlin fan for years, that dude was fucking genius! I wish he was still around man.


----------



## liamliam666 (Mar 9, 2010)

i can't even put into words how much this guy means to me man, man the guy is a pure legend. There is nothing i disagree with on any of his shows.

True, true inspiration.

R.I.P


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 9, 2010)

JakeRI said:


> republicans haha. i love this one too. At first i was like "he's an idiot" but at the end i was like "jesus! he's right"




300% true.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not really a stand up guy at all, but I did spend a whole day watching this guy on Youtube a year ago and loved every minute of it, so I guess it's fair to say he is my favourite comedian.


----------



## TaronKeim (Mar 9, 2010)

Saving the Planet and his allusion to A.I.D.S being a "human cleansing" tactic is f*cking brilliant.

I wept the day Carlin died and watch his material on a weekly basis. Him and Bill Hicks were in a league of their own.

_TJK*


----------

